# Case MX110 - transmission disengages



## joey55 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a 4x4 MX110 with 16x16 shuttle shift transmission. When transmission is under load (ploughing) sometimes ground speed will gradually slow and transmission flies out of gear, then violently jumps back into gear and continues without further incident. This usually happens when 4x4 is engaged. Could this be a sensor issue or is it more likely to be a major fix?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Joey,

I would suspect an intermittent sensor or safety switch. You must find this problem, or it may lead to transmission problems $$$$. Are there any switches that kick the transmission into neutral??

The seat switch is the most troublesome safety switch. Normally, it kills the engine. If you stand up/get out of the seat with the tractor pulling/plowing, what is the tractor's response?


----------



## joey55 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Sixbales, Thank you for the suggestion. The seat safety switch has not been problematic in the past but I will certainly check out. 9 times out of 10, disengagement of the transmission happens when I'm ploughing and the tractor has just nicely entered the furrow for the next trip down the field. Would be a simple fix if it were only a safety switch. Will let everyone know if that was the problem when I get back to do some spring tillage again. Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have the partial powershift transmission, check the filters and fluid level. Sometimes they are slow to build pressure after turning on the headland, re-engaging ground equipment. If the engine is at full RPM then I suspect filters or low fluid level.

If you have the 16X12 syncro transmission, then I would suspect the clutch is due for replacement. Same for the 32X24 creeper transmission.

I have one of the latter with a dual turbo setup on the 5.9 Cummins and 1,200 horsepower as a plaything, and it does what you describe when I have pulled it too hard and smoked a clutch at a pull.


----------



## joey55 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mine is a 16x16 transmission. It performs very well and have had no trouble with it in the past during normal day to day operation. Put about 300-350 hours on engine each year and usually change transmission filter in Spring before field work begins. Can't say for sure if fluid level was where it should be when issue occurred last, so that will be something for me to monitor more closely. Meanwhile, thank you for the feedback.


----------

